# Is there a definitive guide for making bacon?



## kingt36 (Jul 1, 2012)

I know there are a lot of threads with great information, however it would be nice if all of the necessary info was compiled and listed out in a definitive thread. Is there one that already exists?


----------



## alblancher (Jul 1, 2012)

If you want to know everything about making bacon you need to do some reading.  There are three basic methods, brine curing, injection curing and dry curing.  All three will make good bacon but there will be differences in texture and flavor   Most of us will cold smoke but some members are dedicated hot smokers.  There again different results.  Some of use use simple cures,  cure 1, salt, and sugar.  Others use lots of different spices, pepper and garlic being very popular.

I would start with the bacon forums and get a general understanding of these methods.  Then ask questions. 

A simple brine cure is a good way to start.  Once you have tried this method then you can look at the dry cure methods.  As long as you use the correct amount of cure and keep it refrigerated you can get great results with very basic recipes.


----------



## kingt36 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks for that! From reading several of the threads here, I'm most interested in the wet brine curing procedure and cold smoking. I guess my questions have more to do with what equipment/tools are necessary. I'm using an old propane smoker and am curious if you have to turn the smoker on at all or would you just put the bacon on the hooks and light the AMNPS?


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 2, 2012)

kingt36 said:


> thanks for that! From reading several of the threads here, I'm most interested in the wet brine curing procedure and cold smoking. I guess my questions have more to do with what equipment/tools are necessary. I'm using an old propane smoker and am curious if you have to turn the smoker on at all or would you just put the bacon on the hooks and light the AMNPS?


 Hey Kingt36,

I just did my first bacon, and used only the AMNPS for the smoke.... Worked out great.


----------



## kingt36 (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome..I'm going to have to order one of those then. How long did it take for you to smoke the bacon with no heat or only whatever heat comes from the AMNPS?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

The AMNPS with Pellets will raise the ambient temp in the smoker about 20 degrees over several hours in a closed cabinet. No big deal for properly cured Bacon using Cure #1 unless you are in Death Valley and its already 120*F, there may be a little fat loss. The amount of smoking time is a personal decision. There are guys that like lite smoke and go 4 hours with a mild wood like Apple. Then there are guys that are Hard Core Smokaholics that smoke 24-48 hours with a strong wood like Hickory! I like 8-10 with Todd's Pitmaster's Choice, Hickory, Maple, Cherry, Blend. I say 8-10 because that is how long I get out of one full load of Pellets in my AMNPS...JJ


----------



## kingt36 (Jul 2, 2012)

One other question, I'd like to avoid nitrites. Most of the recipes I've seen on here call for sodium nitrite. Is that something that is necessary, or could I replace that with more kosher salt or something else?

Nevermind this question..I've decided to use pink salt due to some of what I've read regarding botulism and whatnot..


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 3, 2012)

kingt36 said:


> Awesome..I'm going to have to order one of those then. How long did it take for you to smoke the bacon with no heat or only whatever heat comes from the AMNPS?


I did a 12 hour smoke. That's how long my AMNPS lasted with a full load of maple and hickory pellets.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 3, 2012)

>>>>>[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I'm most interested in the wet brine curing procedure [/color]

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111573/here-s-my-easy-to-make-bacon-step-by-step#post_693843


----------

